# Faces From The Dungeon of Doom



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a few faces of some of the creatures...er I mean people you might encounter at the Dungeon of Doom. The Vampire-ish girl is my daughter, and the evil-looking nun is Mrs. Monstermaker. ( I do their make-up...)The green guy...well, he's just plain creepy. (He's also one of the make-up artists.) Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely family you have

Very well done job. You must surely be in demand with the local theater groups.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Not so much in demand with theater groups. We do get called to do make-up effects for mass casualty/emergency drills though. I get all giddy when the EMTs arrive to transport their "victim" and have to ask if what they're seeing is real or fake.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow great job!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank You very much! We aim to please...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some great makeup jobs. I'm sure they scared the pants (or costumes) off the kiddies. Teach me!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic job! I can see why the EMTs aren't sure if it's real or fake. Nice work. 

Randy


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice work... latex or foam prostheses?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice makeup jobs..
good detail


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...Great Job! The makeup job is awesome!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

The guy with the green face is a foam latex appliance. The "Nun's" face was done with latex/cotton. The "Nurse" was done with gelatin/cotton. The "Vampirish" girl was just airbrushed. I like to use multiple mediums, so that all the faces don't look so generic.


----------

